# My Odd little brother



## thebeginning (Oct 7, 2005)

in the car from the zoo.  we were bored, ok? 

:mrgreen:


----------



## LittleMan (Oct 7, 2005)

haha, cool picture!
I love the contrast. :thumbup:


----------



## thebeginning (Oct 9, 2005)

thanks [little]man


----------



## tabbymichelle (Oct 10, 2005)

this is very cute!! =)


----------



## sleepy fire town (Oct 22, 2005)

very cool.  :thumbup:


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Oct 22, 2005)

what a great shot, love it!!


----------



## shandie8 (Oct 22, 2005)

Awesome shot!


----------



## Rob (Oct 23, 2005)

Good capture! It looks like a good coffeetable photo book shot to me. Would it work in Sepia as well?

Rob


----------



## megapaws (Oct 23, 2005)

what a great capture. love all the freckles... I agree about the sepia as well.


----------

